# sat nav user manual



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have 2004 x-trail t-spec (uk)

the car came with a 2003 handbook and no instruction regarding the sat nav

does anyone have a link to where i can download one?

many thanks 

it appears to be the same as this one......


----------

